# Soterosanthus shepheardii & Friend ;)



## Kavanaru (Aug 11, 2009)

Soterosanthus shepheardii is a very nice "mini" orchid in the Stanhopeinae tribe (plant plus spike is 16 cm tall). It's grown under high humidity, middle light, and warm temps. This is a first time blooming plant. It takes very long to develop the spike (7 weeks in my case) and suddenly all flowers open at the same time. I do not know yet how long they last, as they opened today. 

Soterosanthus is monotypic genus, which was included in Sievekingia in the past. 



*















Dryadella edwalli... one of the most amazing Dryadellas... it's blooming all the time, with a blooming peak in spring:


----------



## Sue (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice photos! I love the Soterosanthus.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, that Soterosanthus is one hairy monkey! 
Love the dryadella, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2009)

Very good photos, especially of the Soterosanthus. Both have very cute flowers.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow great close up photos. My Dryadella only blooms once a year, I am envious. I like the pots you use, a nice touch.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2009)

Bravo!!!! good growing and great pics!!! I esp. like the 1st one of Soterosanthus (cool pot!!!) Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome shots! They're both really cool, but the Dryadella is fantastic.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2009)

:clap: Way to cute!!!! :clap:


----------



## Jorch (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous blooms, and even more gorgeous presentation!! Love the way you potted the Soterosanthus, very elegant :clap:


----------

